# كيف تبدأ مشروع مربح جداااااااااا بماكينة واحدة فقط للتعبئة و التغليف



## carnival (2 سبتمبر 2012)

يمكنك بشراء ماكينة واحدة فقط من شركة *شركة كرنفال باك لماكينات التعبئة والتغليف*​ *ماكينات نصف آلية بالوزن من 100 جرام حتى 1 كجم*​ *ولدينا موديلات من 100 جرام حتى 5 كجم*​ *وحدات فكوك لحام *​ *لتعبئة جميع أنواع الحبيبات ( سكر- أرز- مكرونة- ملح- بقوليات بجميع أنواعها) مكونات أوربية – ضمان سنتين – صيانة مجانية سنتين *​ *ولدينا ماكينات تعبئة البودر والسوائل*​ *مدينة 6 أكتوبر – المنطقة الصناعية الرابعة *​ *ت : 38347112 – 01005586968 – 01005586936*​ http://ww.carnival-eg.com
[email protected]


----------



## بنت المسك (4 سبتمبر 2012)

الاسعار كام؟


----------

